# FIT's: website project, HELP NEEDED



## Fitseries3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey guys, 

im building a website for my business and i would like some help from some of you who know more about this stuff than i do. i'll be quick to admit, i dont know jack about this kind of stuff. 

goals:

*create online customer database that each customer can log in to and see their repair history
*setup online invoice system and checkout through paypal
*setup email notifications for payments due, monthly reminders, etc. to customer 


im open to ideas as well.

im using wordpress and currently looking for a theme. the site is up and running already. 

if anyone wants to step up and become a part of the site, i can(at some point in time) provide some form of payment.

of course i'll need some graphics designed as well since i suck at that kind of stuff.


----------



## Zyon (Jun 22, 2011)

Wordpress huh? With the use of PHP and MySQL I might be able to offer you some free help, though there's still a lot of things to be considered like: what information is needed in the database aside from the obvious like username/password (ie. repair details? date? serviced by whom?).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 22, 2011)

yes... those details would be included as well. 

let me know what you're willing to help with.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 24, 2011)

still needing some help here.

anyone?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 24, 2011)

Not my skill area (if I have any) but good luck!


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not all that impressed with Wordpress, for what you're looking to do I think Joomla would be a better alternative.


----------



## parelem (Jun 24, 2011)

Joomla probably would be better, either way, i'm interested in helping; i could help with all those goals. feel free to PM with details/questions


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 24, 2011)

im on skype right now... or gtalk


username is 
<---------


i switched to joomla but im lost, totally.


----------



## Msap14 (Jun 26, 2011)

sending a pm


----------

